# Harbourside [Dining Plan]



## Archie1198 (Aug 14, 2016)

If you are able to get a reservation at Harborside through II can you participate in the Dining Plan at the Atlantis?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes - but it is very expensive.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 15, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - but it is very expensive.



Agreed.  Even at 50% off (a promo they were running earlier), it was too expensive to consider.  I mean, who spends $170 per person on food per day?  Even the Value Plan was ridiculous given that it was for only 2 meals and one of those meals was breakfast. 

Also, if you do consider it, familiarize yourself with what you're signing up for. There are some unreasonable restrictions, IMO, such as you have to buy it the entire time you're there, there's a $50 no-show fee (on top of the exorbitant fee you've already paid), and everyone in your villa has to sign up for it. 

http://www.atlantisbahamas.com/dining/diningplans

Here are some of the Restrictions: 


A 7.5% Value Added Tax (VAT) and mandatory 15% gratuity are included in the cost of these dining plans.
Lunch and Kosher meals are not available on dining plans.
The 2-Course Value Dining Plan (VDP) and Three-Course Atlantis Dining Plan (ADP) are available to guests staying in the Beach Tower, Coral Towers, Royal Towers and Harborside Resort at Atlantis.
These plans must be purchased no later than the day of arrival, before the end of the dinner period, for a minimum stay of 2-nights and for the full duration of the guest stay.  Plans begin with dinner on the night of arrival and end with breakfast on the day of departure.
*All persons sharing a room (adults & children) must purchase the same dining plan.  Guests 12 years and older are considered adults and are required to purchase the same dining plan as their parents.*
Children 11 and under eat free when dining with parents on a dining plan only. They must select from the children’s menu in restaurants that offer them.  Should children choose to order from the full menu, they will be charged at adult retail prices.
Children ages 6 and older are welcome at 77° West, Casa D’Angelo and Café Martinique, however, neither high chairs nor booster seats are available at these restaurants.
Dinner reservations are required for 77° West, Bahamian Club, Casa D’Angelo, Carmine’s, Chop Stix, Seafire Steakhouse, Café Martinique, Olives and Virgil’s BBQ.  It is strongly recommended that reservations be made in advance of arrival over high-demand travel periods. *To avoid the $50.00 per person “no show” fee, reservations must be cancelled by 4pm on the day of the reservation. *
Toll free dining reservations may be made in advance of guest arrival by calling 1.888.526.0386 from the USA or 242-363-3000, extension 29.  An active room reservation is required.
The value of unused meals are non-refundable, may not be redeemed at non-participating restaurants or in conjunction with room service orders.
To ensure a seamless check-out experience, please request separate checks when dining with persons from other rooms. 
Coffee, tea, milk, fountain sodas & juices, iced tea, lemonade and fruit punch are included for both breakfast and dinner.  *Alcoholic beverages, sports drinks, bottled water and canned or bottled beverages are not included.*
Restaurant hours of operation, openings, restaurant names and participating restaurants are subject to change without notice.  Surcharges may apply to some menu items.
Dining plans are not applicable to groups. 
Not available for reservations booked through the casino.
Dining plans are not applicable for Owners at Harborside 
Dining attire guidelines exist for all restaurants.
*All guests in a room on a dining plan must dine together at the same time and at the same restaurant. *
Please request separate checks when dining with others not on your meal plan.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jan 27, 2017)

That is sort of the point in staying at Harborside, to have a full kitchen and save $$...well at least it was for us. We ate breakfast in the room, a few lunches over at Atlantis (I personally found the Kids Meal at the pool and beach restaurant stands to be enough food and a good value for lunch) We had a few dinners in the room when everyone was to tired to go out. A dinner at Carmines in the Marina...really the food in Nassau and Atlantis was very unmemorable.


----------

